# hello all



## j.adams (Mar 26, 2011)

hello all newbie here looking 4 advise about competing:becky:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome to muscle chat mate looking lean already dude..


----------



## j.adams (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks mate


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the board mate,

yeah defo very lean there.


----------



## j.adams (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks mate how do i find out about copetitions on here


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the muscle chat forum..

You will find some good and interesting information,news,suggestions and tips for yourself..  animal cuts


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi J.

Check out the competitions & events section on the home page near bottom.

Should give you an insight in to what events are coming up etc. Also even google it!

Good luck


----------

